# Stabat Mater Piano (Pergolese)



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi,

I just posted a piano version of the intro of Stabat Mater from Pergolese:






I did some other transcriptions as well if you want to check

Paganini caprice 24: 




Mozart Dies Irae: 




Give me your impressions (FYI I play only by ear)


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I believe it is spelled "Pergolesi."


----------

